# Work experience in Russia



## davinci88 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello 

I have a question I recently met a friend online that lives near Moscow. Tells me life is very difficult. I was shocked to learn that in order to get a job it is mostly required for you to have a degree and if you did not have a degree you could get a job but would have to work for free to that specific employer until they decide that you have enough experience for you to get a salary.

Is this true? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

